# Biggest litter you've ever had?



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

So one of my mice just had 18 babies!!
What's the largest litter any of you have ever had?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

14...not jaw dropping but other then that the largest litter is only 9


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

23 and I was not pleased. I'd rather have smaller litters of big healthy babies than huge litters of small ones.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ten and they all coped fine


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Her sister just had 14! Those darn girls are so much bigger than any of my other mice.. Ive done some culling and the both have a "helper" mom in with them..
Babies all looking great! <3


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

24! But unfortunately all babies didn't survive... Mother also died shortly after giving birth...

Biggest successful litter was 18.


----------



## MiceRNice (Mar 27, 2016)

I've never had mice before, but my cousin ended up with a litter of 22!! It was okay though, a little culling of 5, but the others where surprisingly healthy and chubby. Mum decided 3 of the remainders weren't worth feeding, moved her nest and left them behind! In the end there was 14. All went to happy homes, and one went on to have a litter of 18! runs in the family, i guess?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Twenty-four pups that were still present by the time that I found them, none alive, but the mom made it!

I don't grow out large litters, so I don't have a number on "largest successful litter." Success to me is big healthy mice I can breed and/or show, so I guess that makes it seven, if you define it like I do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

23.They all died and the mother never recovered.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a doe once who got two litters. 17 babies both times. I wasn't overjoyed, as I prefer small litters as well. One of her daughters repeated it, so I started picking males for that line from small litters, and it helped.


----------



## AmallMousery (Apr 2, 2016)

21 kittens :shock: all survived, including the two runts. All broken marked coffee and white with standard coat. Was slightly disappointing, but I luckily had plenty of people interested in pet-only mice at the time, and they all grew up to be healthy and happy, which is what counts 

Edit - This is using Australian colour/coat standards (AusRFS NSW), just for clarification, I have noticed that the majority of users refer to 'broken marked' as 'pied' etc. (pied is such a better word though, so jealous!)


----------

